# adjustable thread die wrench



## PeterT (Mar 9, 2022)

I've seen this style but never used one. It looks like it has a type of scroll mechanism. Do the 3 pins engage matching divots on the die head? Are they meant to accommodate slight variations in die OD or maybe gap opening set variations? I see them in some old-tymey sets but also a few current sets (Irwin maybe?) still use them.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 9, 2022)

I’m gonna go way outside my knowledge zone but I believe they help you centre stock in what you’re attempting to thread


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 9, 2022)

x2 what @Chicken lights says. I have one like that. It works reasonably well.

The die gets held on the opposite end with the usual locking screws.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 9, 2022)

So the (red) pins float independent to one another - that's what you mean by self centering?
And (green) is the (single?) lock screw?


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 10, 2022)

@PeterT
The red “pins” are not pins, but threaded screws
Green is the lock screw to hold the die in place. 
As you move the round dial it opens or closes the three pins/jaws, I believe thats supposed to close on the stock being threaded


----------



## PeterT (Mar 10, 2022)

ah! thanks for taking the closeup pics. I think I get it now


----------



## thestelster (Mar 10, 2022)

PeterT said:


> I've seen this style but never used one. It looks like it has a type of scroll mechanism. Do the 3 pins engage matching divots on the die head? Are they meant to accommodate slight variations in die OD or maybe gap opening set variations? I see them in some old-tymey sets but also a few current sets (Irwin maybe?) still use them.


I think its for holding hex dies, not round dies.  I believe there are 3 or 4 different outside widths, so this scroll type will accommodate the different sizes.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 10, 2022)

I wondered that too but you see die sets with round dies & same scroll wrench. Unless its just a perk for multi-use. 
The hex style sets tend to have dedicated hex wrenches.


----------



## thestelster (Mar 11, 2022)

thestelster said:


> I think its for holding hex dies, not round dies.  I believe there are 3 or 4 different outside widths, so this scroll type will accommodate the different sizes.


I think I'm completely wrong, so please disregard what I said.  Sorry.


----------

